# My New K2 Oberon Cover is Finally Here!!!!



## mmariep (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all!  I have been scouting these boards for weeks now, ever since I got my K2 in early August.  I just love it and you all!  And last week I FINALLY broke down and ordered the Oberon K2 Forest cover in Fern with a Celtic Circle charm.  After tracking the FedEx truck all day, it arrived this afternoon and I am absolutely in love!  I am so happy with this cover!  The craftsmanship is incredible and that smell...YUMMY!  

I've read several posts about other Oberon covers and nowhere was there a mention of a free charm!  I don't know if I was just lucky, but I received the matching Forest charm attached to a nice little card along with the charm that I had purchased.  So they are both on my cover!  

I know that so many people have posted here about how much they love their Oberon covers and I hate to add a new thread, but I'm just so excited and wanted to share with everyone - and for anyone who is still on the fence, GO FOR IT!  They are expensive, but you are paying for a well-made, handcrafted product - to me, the equivalent of an unaffordable, designer handbag.

I love these forums and look forward to many, many more hours of reading (my K2 AND your posts!)  

BTW, before receiving my Oberon, I was using the M-edge Go cover in marble red - very beautiful but nothing compared to the quality and feel of the Oberon.  Also, I was not comfortable using the hinges - after looking closely today, I noticed a small scratch on where the upper hinge fits into the K2.  Grrrrrrrrrrr. . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. Glad you joined. I love the Oberon covers and have enjoyed them so much.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to KindleBoards! When you take a break from reading, this is a great place to spend some time.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the boards! Enjoy the new cover. BTW, don't forget to pickup a DecalGirl skin as well to add that final touch.


----------



## mmariep (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you all!  Oh, don't worry, Kind, I've already accessorized!  I have the Forest Decalgirl skin and the Wow Factor BB bag (the KDX size for extra room).  The Oberon was the finishing touch!


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

mmariep said:


> Thank you all! Oh, don't worry, Kind, I've already accessorized! I have the Forest Decalgirl skin and the Wow Factor BB bag (the KDX size for extra room). The Oberon was the finishing touch!


I'd LOVE to see a pic of that Forest skin....I have been looking at that one for ages!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats on your 1st Oberon. I am sure it won't be your last hehe


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Glad to hear how much you love your Oberon cover!  I've got several too and they are pretty amazing.  And yeah, one of the many nice touches about this company is that they do include a free charm w/each cover.  Enjoy!


----------



## mmariep (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, here goes my first image post. . . introducing my ensemble!!!! The Oberon Forest in fern, Decalgirl Forest skin, and BB Wow Factor bag. What do you think?!? (I tried resizing several times and either got HUGE or this tiny pic.)


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I love your ensemble!  Welcome to the boards...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice combo, love the BB bag!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What a really nice Kindle set!  Good job with the coordination of designs!


----------



## mmariep (Aug 8, 2009)

Well thank you all for your nice comments.  I am definitely enjoying my "toys."  And with all of the free books out there, by the time I get done reading everything, this stuff will be paid for!  

One of these days I'd like to add the ROH cover in the blue - and/or maybe another design in saddle.  That's one of the reasons I went with the Forest skin - there are so many colors, it will go with anything!  And very soothing to look at while I'm reading.  In any case, I just love color!

Yay, 3-day weekend. . .I wonder how many books I'll get through.  At least 2.


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Add me to the growing list of Oberon purple ROH owners for K2. Very impressive in design & quality and well worth the price tag. A few things need to grow on me. The color purple is much darker than I expected, a deep, deep eggplant. And while I felt I needed something substantial to "grab onto" when holding the naked Kindle to read, I am hoping the Oberon cover will not take me too much in the OTHER direction of being substantial but awkward & heavy. I'd be happier if the leather loosened up. Anyway....will see what the weekend brings. BTW I ordered on Tuesday and it arrived 3000 miles away on Saturday. That's great delivery!

PS...what is the purpose of the black plastic sheets inside the 2 large slip pockets? 

EDITED TO ADD:  After a full day with my ROH cover...I officially LOVE it. The color is much more vibrant in natural light and it makes holding the Kindle so much easier for me. There is a place to "grab" on each side when reading. I think I need another!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

mmariep said:


> Okay, here goes my first image post. . . introducing my ensemble!!!! The Oberon Forest in fern, Decalgirl Forest skin, and BB Wow Factor bag. What do you think?!? (I tried resizing several times and either got HUGE or this tiny pic.)


Love your combo!


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow! great combo, love the colors.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Like that Kombo!


----------

